# Correction Detail - Bentley Continental GT - Swissvax Crystal Rock!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Firstly please accept my apologies for the lack of write ups recently - we've been very busy with moving units and other commitments, so I've fallen behind slightly. Also, please excuse the state of the unit in the pics - we're in the process of having extensive modifications made so there's a few bits and pieces lying around which wouldn't be normally.

On to the Bentley… this Continental GT was looking a bit unloved so was booked in for a corrective detail with Crystal Rock for protection. This detail took place over 2 days and well into 25 hours!!

It also has a few other bits which I'm sorting on behalf of the owner of Winter, such as sorting the front grilles, wheel refurb on the 22" Khan's and a few other bits.

Some befores:


DSC04078 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04079 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04081 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04082 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were attended to with the new Wheel Woolies, Swissvax and Valet Pro brushes and Smart Wheels along with G101:


DSC04085 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04086 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04089 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04090 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04091 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed with the excellent Valet Pro Advanced Neutral:


DSC04093 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04094 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04096 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then rinsed at high pressure, hand washed with Britemax CleanMAX and CarPro mitt, then treated with AutoSmart Tardis and IronX to safely remove any tar and fallout, before claying:


DSC04098 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the paint was assessed for thickness, signs of resprayed panels and paint hardness before testing various combinations before settling on the best combination to deliver optimal results within the two days given. Generally the car was corrected with Scholl S17+ on Optimum MF pads via DA, then refined with Swissvax's excellent Cleaner Fluid Professional Light using Rotary and 3M Finishing Pad (blue).

Some correction shots (some deeper defects remained as the paint was thin in areas and this is a daily driver so we didn't chase down every last mark to preserve the life of the clearcoat).


DSC04101 by RussZS, on Flickr

Close up pic - such a great colour hidden away under those swirls!


DSC04103 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04107 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04115 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC04119 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC04124 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04127 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04132 by RussZS, on Flickr

A huge difference visible just under the strip lighting:


DSC04134 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04140 by RussZS, on Flickr

Starting to look sharp…


DSC04158 by RussZS, on Flickr

New sign ready to go up on the wall:


DSC04219 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the cutting phase, the car was rinsed off again at high pressure to remove any polishing dust, and then blow dried safely:


DSC04166 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with Crystal Rock…


DSC04170 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04172 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some afters:


DSC04177 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04179 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04181 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04183 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04185 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04188 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04190 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04193 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04198 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04200 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04202 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04206 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04207 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04210 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04213 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading. Any comments and feedback would be most welcomed.


DSC04218 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Great finish as always Russ.... love the reveal of the true colour under the swirls.... great 50/50 shots..... glad to see the units getting some tlc as well...


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Top Work again Russ, whens the unit going to be finished?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ford nut said:


> Great finish as always Russ.... love the reveal of the true colour under the swirls.... great 50/50 shots..... glad to see the units getting some tlc as well...


Thank you 



HarryCCC said:


> Top Work again Russ, whens the unit going to be finished?


Thanks Harry. Not for a while yet, we have LOADS going in there. Hopefully by the end of Q1 2013 though.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

stunning mate. top job


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely superb !!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ashtra said:


> stunning mate. top job


Thanks Ash, hope you're well mate 



TroyScherer said:


> Absolutely superb !!!


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's outstanding work Russ, really like the 50 / 50 of the correction :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very sharp Russ.
Love the rims.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> That's outstanding work Russ, really like the 50 / 50 of the correction :thumb:


Thanks Trip - hope you're well buddy :thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Very sharp Russ.
> Love the rims.


Thanks Aaron!

They need some love (well two of them) but they're very nice! I had a look at the price of the 22" tyres... :doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

putting that crystal rock to use already haha.. 

some nice photos... and the old tesco shots haha.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> putting that crystal rock to use already haha..
> 
> some nice photos... and the old tesco shots haha.


:lol:

Indeed, it does look superb on darker colours, must be said. Thanks again and good to meet you mate


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks Aaron!
> 
> They need some love (well two of them) but they're very nice! I had a look at the price of the 22" tyres... :doublesho


Yeah not cheap I bet 

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> :lol:
> 
> Indeed, it does look superb on darker colours, must be said. Thanks again and good to meet you mate


it does indeed.. not as good as my new rotex makes dark colours look though  

Cheers mate, good to meet you and milly also.



AaronGTi said:


> Yeah not cheap I bet
> 
> :thumb:


haha.. well I would be thinking £2000 a set of rubber minimum on 22" rims


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Quality work Russ , huge difference , owner must've been over the moon


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Another superb job from MCC.....Love it Russ...


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Great 50/50 shots, what a mess it was in, you made it look so much better!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning work! the 50/50 are very impressive,
all the good luck in the new unit!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome work and also car:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work Russ, didn't think you like crystal rock?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Superb work mate :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that is seriously stunning work


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work once again.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Becoming Swissvax authorised looks to paying of now then!!

Very nice turn around


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice work Russ, 50/50 shots are superb


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Russ! Nice to read one of your write ups again!

Stunning improvement made, I know there are a lot of them about but they're a bit special inside aren't they? Did you have chance to experience the W12 POWEERR?! I have driven one, felt like it could cross continents with ease!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job Russ, lovely gloss achieved from the paintwork. Didnt expect the paint to be thin in places!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely work Russ... when the write up mentioned 22" Khans i thought "uh oh... a lairy set of wheels to ruin the Bentley" but they really suit the car and enhance the look if anything.

Will keep an eye out for the open day / meet next year then


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Quality work Russ , huge difference , owner must've been over the moon


Thank you as always 



David Proctor said:


> Another superb job from MCC.....Love it Russ...


Thanks David and thanks for the kind words as ever



willwander said:


> Great 50/50 shots, what a mess it was in, you made it look so much better!


Thank you :thumb:



Wout_RS said:


> Stunning work! the 50/50 are very impressive,
> all the good luck in the new unit!


Cheers - its a nightmare to heat but once the suspended ceiling and insulation are sorted, it should be a nice place to work from.



TopSport+ said:


> Awesome work and also car:thumb:


Cheers :driver:



Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work Russ, didn't think you like crystal rock?


Thank you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Swell.gr said:


> Superb work mate :thumb:


Thanks Mike, hope you're well buddy



horned yo said:


> that is seriously stunning work


Thank you :buffer:



colarado red said:


> Stunning work once again.


Thanks as always :thumb:



mattthomas said:


> Becoming Swissvax authorised looks to paying of now then!!
> 
> Very nice turn around


Thank you 



Mad Ad said:


> Very nice work Russ, 50/50 shots are superb


Thanks Ad, appreciated. I hope you're doing well mate.



JBirchy said:


> Thanks for sharing Russ! Nice to read one of your write ups again!
> 
> Stunning improvement made, I know there are a lot of them about but they're a bit special inside aren't they? Did you have chance to experience the W12 POWEERR?! I have driven one, felt like it could cross continents with ease!


Thanks Jon 

I did get to collect this one so can appreciate how impressive a machine it is. I'd love to take one down a 1/4 mile or similar - such amazing power on tap. I didn't get to take it above 30 though 



gibbo555 said:


> Great job Russ, lovely gloss achieved from the paintwork. Didnt expect the paint to be thin in places!


Thank you



n_d_fox said:


> Lovely work Russ... when the write up mentioned 22" Khans i thought "uh oh... a lairy set of wheels to ruin the Bentley" but they really suit the car and enhance the look if anything.
> 
> Will keep an eye out for the open day / meet next year then


Thanks Nige - I agree, they suit the car quite well indeed.

We will hope to have an open day once we're all done, but for what I want its going to cost £6k at least, plus ramps etc.


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

top work mate!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Top job Russ! :thumb:
Amazing beauty...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, the kind words are very much appreciated.

Russ.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate :thumb:


Thanks as always mate


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice work Russ, great 50/50 shots!, those were bad swirls and really masked the true colour, looks mint now..

Kev


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Great jib Russ, loved the 50/50's. It was like looking at it in Sd and HD!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work russ some nice 50/50s


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

spursfan said:


> Nice work Russ, great 50/50 shots!, those were bad swirls and really masked the true colour, looks mint now..
> 
> Kev





CodHead said:


> Great jib Russ, loved the 50/50's. It was like looking at it in Sd and HD!





leemckenna said:


> great work russ some nice 50/50s


Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

That looked rewarding mate. 2 Bentleys myself this week and just love working on the paint


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> That looked rewarding mate. 2 Bentleys myself this week and just love working on the paint


It was Glyn, big time!

The paint is beautiful to work with. I have a couple more coming in Jan on the back of this one.

CR was beading beautifully too 

Hope you're keeping well
Russ.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Seriously impressive 50/50s!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great finish on a stunning looking car. Love the colour and the wheels :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Now thats how a Bentley should look if you ak me, clean, crisp and sharp. Some nice 50/50s as well.

Good stuff!

Chris.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Have to agree with the other posters that the 50/50 shots are excellent. 

The pictures in the carpark are pure class as is the car.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Great Job!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Some brilliant 50/50 shots there :thumb:.....the car looked stunning when you had finished :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very very nice :thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing work as always, love reading through your write ups!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all for taking the time to comment - massively appreciated and thanks for the kind words.

Russ.


----------



## Tempted (Oct 8, 2012)

Great work. Sad to see a car of that prestige in that condition though.


----------



## giveus-alook (Oct 12, 2011)

Superb job, A lot of time & effort put in for sure


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Superb !!!! :O


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Was wating for this write up ater seing some of your shots on Facebook. Well worth the wait, suberb work a always and some cracking 50/50's the colour change is fantastic.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Some nice depth there. nice sign too


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

excellent work again Russ! been following yours and CleanDetail threads for some time and very impressed indeed!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Stunning work,as always


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CleanDetail said:


> Some nice depth there. nice sign too





B17BLG said:


> excellent work again Russ! been following yours and CleanDetail threads for some time and very impressed indeed!





S3kel said:


> Stunning work,as always


Thank you all, very much appreciated indeed


----------

